# advise please bleeding during injections am i normal



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

me again 
i started my injections yesterday menopur 225 and had terrible back pain any way to day ive suffered cramps and bleeding ive spoken to the hospital altough it wasnt my clinic as they are closed sat n sun and they said this is fine just carry on as normal!!! but am i thick  i would have thought i souldnt be bleeding.. .  ( its gone from brown discharge to full on red period type sorryxxx) any advise or anyone eles had this please xxxx


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

thank yu w1nsome...yeah think im just highly tuned to every twitch ...would help if you were told tho ..thanks again xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I bled during the first couple of days of stims 

Not bled exactly, but browny discharge.

I found that not only was my period late, but it seems to take longer to finish and that what the brown discharge was - my period still finishing 9 days after starting  

Everything else has seemed to progress fine though


----------



## ottercops (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks louise ive stopped now but have terrible cramps..think we ladies sould get a free spa day for all the stress   x


----------

